# Advanced Motor used for motorcycle ?



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I could be mistaken but I think that some of those don't have a bearing on the drive end since they are made to mate to a transmission so you would need a bearing housing. You might want to go to Evalbum.com and do a search there. Surely someone has used them. Good luck. Norm


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a K91-4003 in my motorcycle (switching to AC).

Worked great, I was very happy with it.


----------



## volt (Apr 19, 2010)

frodus said:


> I had a K91-4003 in my motorcycle (switching to AC).
> 
> Worked great, I was very happy with it.



How was the power and what was you top speed?

Why would you use switching to AC for this motor ?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The power was great, but the limiting thing in my old setup was battery power. I could easily get to 65, range was bad because of batteries though. The batteries were the weak part, not the motor.

I'm switching to an AC Motor and Controller for a few reasons:
Regenerative braking
No brush maintenance
higher RPM
no arcing at higher RPM's
higher efficiency
smaller and lighter motor
a little more tuneable


----------



## volt (Apr 19, 2010)

Was 65mph the top speed or was that as fast as you took it frodus?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

because of my used batteries, it was limited by the voltage sag. With new higher capacity SLA, it would've gone faster.... maybe 70-75 tops. It wasn't geared as much for speed as much as acceleration.


----------

